# Beretta AL 391 Urika



## proagr465 (Nov 18, 2006)

What are the thoughts on this gun? The reviews seem to be good. Just wondering if anyone has had any issues or good things to say about it.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

I own a Beretta 303A and a Beretta 391 Extrema 2. No complaints what so ever on either gun. The 303A is over 20 years old and still is running like a champ. The extrema 2 is my waterfowl gun. I have run over 1000 rounds through it in the 4 years I have owned it. No problems what so ever. In my mind you can't go wrong with beretta shot guns.


----------



## Bob Aronsohn (Mar 21, 2005)

The Urika model 391 is one tough and reliable firearm. On average I shoot 6 to 7 thousand rounds a season at nothing but crows. On average I can run anywhere from 1,000 to 1,500 rounds through it before it will jam once in a while. After a good cleaning you are trouble free for the next 1,000 to 1,500 rounds. I shoot cheap ammo and the powder is dirty in those hulls, perhaps you could go much further without any malfunctions with premium ammo. Best gas auto I ever used!

Bob A.


----------



## proagr465 (Nov 18, 2006)

Thanks for the info guys. Reason I am asking, I have an opportunity to buy a camo 391 3" with case and 4 choke tubes that appears in good to great condition for $500. What do you think about this price? Also what is the difference in this gun and the Extrema, or the Urika 2? I really do appreciate your input, it really helps!


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

First off that is one heck of a price. With the hard case and choke tubes. New this gun runs just under $1000 I believe.

The extrema is a 3 1/2" and it can come with a recoil reduction system called "kick off" in the stock. Depending on which one you buy it also comes with a cerosion resistance coating on it to help with rust, salt, etc. This was the gun to compete with the benelli super black eagle line of guns.

To be honest I bought the extrema for the 3 1/5 inch capability and the cersonsion resistance coating because I want to hunt sea ducks in the near future. But then I got a new choke tube for waterfowl (drake killer) and I don't even shoot 3 1/2 anymore. But still love the gun. A urika would have done just as fine.....and my old 303 still hammers them.


----------



## AceHighFlush (Feb 14, 2011)

That's a fantastic price. I have an AL 391 in Advantage Max4 HD as my "go to" waterfowl gun and absolutely love it! They're heavier than many of the oter semi's, but I find them to shoulder very nicely and shoot smooth. I'm quite sure you'll be happy if you jump on that deal.


----------

